# تفجير عدد من الكنائس في بغداد...واستشهاد عدد من ابناء المسيح ...عاجل...



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

حدث اليوم قبل دقائق...سلسلة انفجارات في عدة كنائس ببغداد بعد الاحتفال بقداس الاحد....
ومن الكنائس المستهدفة...
كنيسة مريم العذراء- شارع فلسطين
كنيسة مار بطرس ومار بولس - زيونة(او الدورة)
كتيسة مار متي
كنيسة مار يوسف - حي حطين
ارفعوا صلاة جماعية طالبين من الرب ايقاف العذاب....
وقع ايضا عدد من الشهداء...التفاصيل حتى الان لم ترد..سمعت ان هناك ثلاث كنائس اخرى تم تفجيرها ايضا لم تردني اسمائها...وساضع كل الاخبار في موضوعي المتجدد حول الجرائم في العراق..ووضعت بعضها قبل دقائق...
صلوا لاجلنا


----------



## salamboshra (12 يوليو 2009)

*لهم أسوه فى رسول الشيطان محمد القتال  +++++ ربنا معكم يامسيحى العراق + فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقو  أنا قد غلبت العالم + لا تخافو من الدين يقتلون الجسد + كله للخير والاستشهاد هو بزرة الايمان + ويابختهم !!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2009)

*اربعة قتلى وحوالى 30 جريحا بسلسلة تفجيرات تستهدف كنائس في بغداد
منذ ساعة واحدة
بغداد (ا ف ب) - اعلنت مصادر امنية وطبية عراقية مقتل اربعة مسيحيين واصابة 21 شخصا اخرين بجروح في انفجار سيارة مفخخة امام كنيسة مساء الاحد في شارع فلسطين، شرق بغداد.

وقالت المصادر ان "اربعة من المصلين قتلوا واصيب 21 شخصا بينهم 15 مسيحيا، بانفجار سيارة مفخخة قرب كنيسة مريم العذراء لطائفة الكلدان في شارع فلسطين، شرق بغداد، لدى انتهاء القداس مساء الاحد".

واضافت ان "السيارة التي انفجرت قبل السابعة مساء (16,00 تغ) بقليل كانت متوقفة بين الكنيسة ومسجد قائم آل محمد" مشيرة الى ان "المسافة بين المكانين لا تتجاوز الستين مترا".

وتابعت ان بين "الجرحى العديد من النساء والاطفال كما لحقت اضرار باربع سيارات فضلا عن منازل مجاورة".

ونقل القتلى والجرحى الى مستشفى الكندي القريب من المكان.

وقد سقط ثمانية جرحى في وقت سابق في تفجيرات طالت ثلاث كنائس ما يرفع حصيلة الحجرحى الى 29 شخصا.

والكنائس هي مار جورجيس للكلدان في منطقة الغدير المختلطة في جنوب شرق بغداد بالاضافة الى كنيسة تقع في حي الوحدة (شرق) واخرى في ساحة التحريات المجاورة.

ولم يكن في وسع المصادر تحديد الطوائف التي تتبعها بعض هذه الكنائس، مشيرة الى ان العبوات المتفجرة وضعت "قرب جدران الكنائس وليس بداخلها".

وقد انفجرت عبوة ناسفة داخل باحة كنيسة مار يوسف لطائفة الكلدان في منطقة نفق الشرطة، غرب بغداد، ليل امس ما ادى الى اضرار مادية في الكنيسة والمنازل المجاورة.

وقال شهود عيان ان الانفجار حدث في اعقاب حملة امنية شملت الاحياء المجاورة للكنيسة.

وتتعرض كنائس المسيحيين في العراق باستمرار لاعتداءات ما ارغم عشرات الالاف منهم على الفرار الى الخارج او اللجوء الى سهل نينوى واقليم كردستان العراق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2009)

*بغداد 12 يوليو 2009 (شينخوا) افاد مصدر امني عراقي ان  مسلحين مجهولين اقدموا في ساعة متأخرة من الليلة الماضية على تفجير  كنسية غربي العاصمة العراقية بغداد.   

     وقال المصدر لوكالة انباء (شينخوا) اليوم (الاحد) "ان مسلحين  مجهولين قاموا في الساعة 11 من مساء يوم امس بوضع عبوتين ناسفتين في  كنيسة مار يوسف الكائنة في حي الحمراء غربي بغداد، وفجروها مما ادى  الى الحاق اضرار مادية جسيمة بمبنى الكنيسة".   

     واوضح المصدر ان الكنيسة كانت فارغة لذلك لم يسفر الانفجار عن  سقوط خسائر بشرية ، مبينا ان المسلحين استغلوا فرصة غياب حارس  الكنيسة عن عمله الليلة الماضية، لافتا الى ان تحقيقا فتح لمعرفة  ملابسات القضية.   *


----------



## veronika (12 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا على الاخبار​


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

*4 killed, 32 wounded as 6 Baghdad churches bombed*

*BAGHDAD, Iraq (CNN)* -- At least four people were killed and 32 wounded as *six Baghdad-area churches were bombed within 24 hours*, officials told CNN.
The first bombing took place Saturday night at St. Joseph's church in western Baghdad, according to an Interior Ministry official. Two bombs placed inside the church exploded at about 10 p.m. No one was in the church at the time of the attack.
Sunday afternoon, three bombs exploded outside churches, wounding eight civilians, the official said. The bombs detonated within a 15-minute span, between 4:30 and 4:45 p.m. Two of the churches are in central Baghdad's al-Karrada district, and the third is in al-Ghadeer in eastern Baghdad.
Sunday evening, a car bomb exploded outside a church on Palestine Street in eastern Baghdad just after 7 p.m., the official said. Four people died, and 21 were wounded.
And in southern Baghdad's Dora district, a bomb outside a church wounded three other civilians.
Most of the churches were damaged in the bombings, according to video footage
One Christian Iraqi, interviewed outside Sacred Heart Church -- one of the two in al-Karrada -- said the bomb went off shortly before 5 p.m., as members were arriving for Sunday evening mass. No one was hurt, Sabhan George told CNN, but the bomb damaged the church building and some cars outside.
George said he is concerned about the church bombings. If this continues, he said, "there will be no Christians left in Iraq."
St. Joseph's was one of six churches hit by coordinated bombings of Christian houses of worship in Baghdad and Mosul in 2004. The church is in the al-Jamiaa neighborhood of Baghdad, a former stronghold of *al Qaeda in Iraq*. There have been recent reports of an increase in targeted attacks in the area.
Many of *Iraq*'s estimated 1 million Christians have fled the country after targeted attacks by extremists. In October, more than a thousand Iraqi families fled the northern city of Mosul after they were reportedly frightened by a series of killings and threats by Muslim extremists, who apparently ordered them to convert to Islam or face possible death. At least 14 Christians were killed in Mosul in the first two weeks of October.
Separately, gunmen shot and killed an official in the Iraqi city of Kirkuk on Sunday morning, a local police official told CNN.
Using guns with silencers, the assailants opened fire on Rizko Aziz Nissan outside his home in central Kirkuk at 8:15 a.m.
Nissan was an Iraqi Christian, but the motives behind his killing were not immediately clear. Kirkuk is 150 miles (240 kilometers) north of Baghdad
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/meast/07/12/iraq.violence/index.html​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2009)

إرحم شعبك يا رب..
إرحمهم من مكائد أبليس و أعوانه, أحميهم من الإرهاب الإسلامي, إرحمهم من همجية الإسلام.
أحمي يا رب مسيحيي العراق من كل ما يوجهوه من عنصرية و تعذيب و قتل, إحمهم هذا الإرهاب..


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

صدقوني يا اخوة..بكيت بحرقة اليوم على ما حدث....وسنرى الاخبار غدا عن النتائج النهاية لحصيلة القتلى والجرحى والتدمير الاسلامي......
صدق من قال..اينما وجِد الاسلام..لا سلام..
ست كنائس تم تفجيرها...وسنورد لكم التفاصيل فور حصولنا عليها..


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2009)

بغداد، العراق (CNN)-- تعرضت ست كنائس بالعاصمة العراقية بغداد، إلى سلسلة تفجيرات خلال الأربعة والعشرين ساعة الأخيرة، أسفرت عن سقوط أربعة قتلى على الأقل وأكثر من 32 جريحاً، في الوقت الذي اغتال فيه مسلحون مسؤولاً مسيحياً بالحكومة العراقية في مدينة كركوك شمالي بغداد.

استهدف الانفجار الأول، بحسب مسؤولي وزارة الداخلية العراقية، كنيسة "القديس يوسف"، غربي بغداد، في حوالي العاشرة من مساء السبت بالتوقيت المحلي (الثالثة بعد الظهر بتوقيت الساحل الأمريكي الشرقي)، ولم يكن أحد موجوداً بالكنيسة وقت التفجير الذي استخدمت فيه عبوتان ناسفتان.

وفي وقت لاحق الأحد، وقعت ثلاثة انفجارات أمام ثلاث كنائس في غضون 15 دقيقة، بين 4:30 و4:45 بعد ظهر الأحد بالتوقيت المحلي، مما أسفر عن سقوط ثمانية جرحى على الأقل، وتوجد كنيستان منها بمنطقة "الكرادة" وسط العاصمة العراقية، بينما تقع الثالثة بمنطقة "الغدير" شرقي بغداد.

كما انفجرت سيارة مفخخة أمام إحدى الكنائس في شارع "فلسطين" شرقي العاصمة العراقية في حوالي السابعة من مساء الأحد، وذكرت المصادر العراقية أن الانفجار أدى إلى سقوط أربعة قتلى على الأقل، وإصابة 21 آخرين.


وفيما سقط ثلاثة جرحى في انفجار استهدف كنيسة سادسة، بمنطقة "الدورة" جنوبي بغداد، فقد أظهرت مشاهد مصورة تعرض الكنائس التي استهدفتها تلك التفجيرات لدمار كبير، كما أشار شهود عيان إلى أن بعض هذه التفجيرات وقعت قبل قليل من موعد الصلاة مساء الأحد.

من جانب آخر، أكد مسؤول بوزارة الداخلية لـCNN، أن مسلحين اغتالوا مدير دائرة الرقابة المالية في مدينة كركوك، رزقو عزيز ميسان، وهو مسيحي، إلا أنه لم تتضح على الفور الدوافع وراء الهجوم على المسؤول العراقي.

وأفاد المصدر بأن المسلحين استخدموا أسلحة كاتمة للصوت في الهجوم على ميسان، في حوالي الساعة 8:15 صباح الأحد، أثناء مغادرته منزله بوسط مدينة كركوك، التي تبعد حوالي 240 كيلومتراً (150 ميلاً) إلى الشمال من بغداد.

وفي وقت سابق السبت، لقي ما لا يقل عن خمسة عراقيين مصرعهم، وأصيب أكثر من 35 آخرين، نتيجة انفجار سيارة مفخخة في شمالي العراق السبت، وفقاً لما ذكره مسؤول بوزارة الداخلية العراقية.

ووقع الانفجار في منطقة "كوجيلي" الواقعة شرقي الموصل، والتي تقطنها أغلبية من أقلية "الشبك" الشيعة، والتي زاد استهدافها في العراق مؤخراً.


وكانت سلسلة من التفجيرات قد وقعت يومي الأربعاء والخميس الماضيين بالقرب من الموصل، مركز محافظة نينوى، حيث يتزايد التوتر السياسي بين العرب والأكراد، كما وقع انفجار آخر في مدينة تلعفر، على بعد نحو 72 كيلومتراً إلى الغرب من مدينة الموصل، حيث لقي ما يزيد على 50 شخصاً مصرعهم فيما أصيب العشرات.

ورفعت هجمات الأيام الأخيرة من الأسبوع الماضي عدد قتلى أعمال العنف التي شهدتها مناطق مختلفة من العراق، إلى أكثر من 75 قتيلاً، بالإضافة إلى ما يزيد على 202 جريحاً، وفق مسؤولي وزارة الداخلية العراقية.

http://arabic.cnn.com/2009/middle_east/7/12/iraq.violence/index.html


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 يوليو 2009)

يا رب ارحم
يا رب ارحم 
يا رب ارحم


----------



## antonius (13 يوليو 2009)

سلسلة انفجارات بعبوات ناسفة استهدفت كنائس عديدة في بغداد 













افاد مراسل من بغداد بأن سلسلة انفجارات بعبوات ناسفة استهدفت خمس كنائس في العاصمة بغداد فقد انفجرت عبوة ناسفة مساء اليوم الاحد امام الباب الرئيسي لكاتدرائية الرسولين ماربطرس وبولس وبالقرب من كنيسة مار متى للسريان الاثوذكس دون وقوع اية خسائر بشرية تذكر في الوقت الذي كان المصلون يؤدون صلواتهم، كما وقع انفجار اخر بعبوة ناسفة بالقرب من كنيسة القلب الاقدس للكلدان وكنيسة مار بهنام للسريان الكاثوليك وكنيسة مار كوركيس الكلدانية ولم يسفر الانفجار عن وقوع خسائر بشرية، هذا وكان مسلحون مجهولون قد فجروا بعبوتين ناسفتين وضُعتا داخل كنيسة ماريوسف شفيع

العمال للكلدان الواقعة في حي حطين بين نفق حي الشرطة وحي السفارات ببغداد، وقال مصدر امني ان الانفجار اسفر عن وقوع اضرار مادية في مبنى الكنيسة.












انفجار سيارة ملغمة بجانب كنيسة مريم العذراء للكلدان في بغداد







أفاد مراسل من بغداد بأن سيارة ملغمة انفجرت قبل قليل بجانب كنيسة مريم العذراء للكلدان الكائنة في شارع فلسطين ببغداد وأدى الانفجار الى استشهاد عدد من المواطنين واصابة آخرين بجروح ووقوع اضرار في مبنى الكنيسة والمطرانية





انفجار عبوتين ناسفتين داخل كنيسة مار يوسف شفيع العمال للكلدان الكاثوليك في بغداد







قام مسلحون مجهولون مسساء امس بتفجيرعبوتين ناسفتين داخل كنيسة مار يوسف شفيع العمال للكلدان الكاثوليك الواقعة في حي حطين بين نفق حي الشرطة وحي السفارات في بغداد ، وقال مصدر امني ان الانفجار اسفر عن وقوع اضرار مادية في مبنى الكنيسة مضيفا ان الكنيسة غير مستغلة بسبب الاوضاع الامنية المتردية التي سادت المنطقة في الفترة الماضية ، واشار المصدر الى ان القوات الامنية العراقية نفذتحملة تفتيش في المنطقة المحيطة بالحادث واعتقلت احد المشتبه به بالوقوف وراء حادث التفجير .

























.

.




_طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ. ﭐِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ. _



_وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ_


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

يا ارب احم شعبك
يا يسوع صحيح بانك لما تعدنا بالراحة بل قلت لحمل صليبك وامشي
لاكن ما ذنب الاطفال
يا رب ارحم
سلام الرب يسوع يعم بين كل شعوب الارض
وخاصة المسيحية


----------



## antonius (13 يوليو 2009)

آمين..لكل الصلوات..
يا رب اعط ابناءك السلام في ارضهم...وجنبهم تجربة شيطان الكفر الاسلامي الدموي...ونوّر اولئك الذين ظنوا القنبلة والدم طريق يؤدي لقدوسك...
ارحم يا رب شهدائنا برحمتك الواسعة....واحم كنائسك وبيوتك وابنائك من الشياطين الوسخة..


----------



## فادية (13 يوليو 2009)

*رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## peace_86 (13 يوليو 2009)

المفترض من الهيئات العالمية والحكومات أن تستنكر على هذه الأفعال النجسة ..

يارب يايسوع ارحم


----------



## antonius (13 يوليو 2009)

*Track 2*
ترنيمة جميلة جدا ..للسلام في العراق..للفنان اسماعيل الفروجي (المسلم)


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (13 يوليو 2009)

*انا حزين جدا على الحال اللى وصل ليها اخوتى فى العراق
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يوليو 2009)

*انا اتكتمت لما قريت الا حصل وفضلت اعيط بحرقه
بجد دة حرام وظلم وافترى 
الناس دى قلبها ايه 
مشعارفه اقول ايه
فى القداس بنقول ارحم يارب صنعه ايديك
يارب ارحم ولادك وارفعهم من العذاب الا هما فيه عارفين يارب ان الالام الزمن الحاضر لا يقاس بالمجد المستعلن فينا لكن يارب خفف عن ولادك الجرحى واوقف يارب هجمات العدو رد يارب حقهم واحميى كل شعب العرق من الهجمات العدو من الاضطهاد والتعذيب​*


----------



## sara A (13 يوليو 2009)

*رحمتك يارب*
*يارب أعن أبنائك وأحفظهم وقويهم*


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 يوليو 2009)

المجــد والخلود لشهدائنا الابرار والراحة الابدية لامواتنا ونورك الدائم يشرق عليهم يارب
الذي عمل وخطط لهذا الدمار هم ارهابيون واشرار 
اعـــداء الانسانية واعداء الارض وذو نوايا سيئة ودنيئة
يريدون تهجير العاراقيين من بيوتهم 
ماعاااااااااش وماانخـلـــــــق الذي يريد ان يمحـــــــــــــــــي المسيحين من العرررررررررررراق
اخنا الالالالالالالالالالالالالاصل والاساس لذا البلــــد.


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

ارحم اولادك يارب ​


----------



## antonius (13 يوليو 2009)

آمين يا رب..
إستجب يا رب صلواتنا..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CZCHmMz-ls


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2009)

يارب  خليك مع اولاد المسيحين فى العراق 

يارب ارحم اولادك وشعبك 

حافظ عليهم من كل شر 

اظهر يارب قوتك وعظمتك 

يا ملك الملوك ورب الارباب​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2009)

*يارب أرحم شعبك في العراق وأكسر شوكة ابليس هناك وانظر لكنائسك وأحمها ورجع يارب الهدوء والسلام من تاني*

*ملناش غيرك ملجئنا وقوتنا*

*بشفاعة أم النور العزراء مريم والآباء الرسل الأطهار*

*آمييين*​


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

ربى احنا واثقين فى وعدك ان قد غلبت العالم رغم وجود الضيق و الالم 
ارحم يا رب انفس اولادك ضحايا العمليات الارهابية الظالمة 
احمى يا رب مسيحى العراق و كل مسيحى العالم 
بشفاعة ام النور و جيع مصاف القديسيين 
ربنا معاكوا يا شعب العراق​


----------



## monmooon (13 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم ​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)

*إرحم شعبك يا رب

إحمهم من الإرهاب يارب*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## frenzy55 (16 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## man4truth (16 يوليو 2009)

يا رب ارحمنا من المحمديين الارهابيين


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2009)

_يا اله الكون ارحم خليقتك_
_رحمتك يارب_​


----------

